# Buds on Malipoense & Its Primary Hybrids



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2016)

Many of my paphs are in bloom or in bud/spike now. 
I post a few that are related to malipoense.

First one is a first time blooming malipoense. Anticipation. What kind of green will it be? will it be fragrant? will it be large? 







Jennifer Kalina. first timer. I have my own preferred image of what this might be, so I might be very disappointed or super happy. will open very soon given the speed it's been growing at. :drool:






This is not Primary, but half of it is malipoense. 
Fanaticum x Norito Hasegawa. 
Has been a very slow growing seedling for three years, and now spiking and growing a new fan. I'm very curious to see what the flower might be like. 






Emma Decker. Same genetic make up as above, but mixed up differently. First timer. Technically, second, but the first one blasted last year. Good grower otherwise. better be good. 






Lynleigh Koopowitz made with dunkel delenatii.
Second time blooming. Two buds just like last year. 






Fanaticum x malipoense.
Second time. The color was very unique last time and I wonder how it will turn out this time. but it did take many months last year, so who knows that it might open up next summer. ha hopefully not.






Shunfa Golden. Third time blooming. Last year, it had malformed dorsal.
It looks great thus far on this bud. Huuuuuge! can't wait for this one. :drool:






Mem. Larry Heuer. Second time. 
It blasted last year. High anticipation on this guy also.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2016)

A bit on the culture I give them.

Always the same basically.
South facing window with sheer curtain, although I just recently took the curtain off and put up a window film instead, which provide more shade, and look prettier than the sheer curtain.  

Three of these plants have been growing under T8 set up since April this year. I tried others under the light too, but they were bleaching and I had to put them back to the window.

The potting mix is basically just orchiata and clay ball.
Some pots have charcoal and perlite in them.
Almost all are topdressed with moss of some kind. Sheet moss or sphagnum moss. 

I water when the pots have just dried up, which is about every 4-5 days.
Sometimes, I would get lazy and watering interval can get up to 7 or even 10 days but these rarely happen. I take pretty good care of my plants usually. 

Fertilizing- Jack's Classic liquid. I think the ratio is like 7-6-5. I'm sure I'm a bit off, but it is basically balanced fertilizer and it has trace elements included in it. 
It is already rather weak concentrate, but I further dilute the recommended dilution on the label. 
Fertilizing is all over the place for me. I would feed every watering for a while, then just plain water for a while, then alternating week by week...really don't care in this department as long as I feed them. lol

I also tried fulvic acid and mega thrive earlier in the spring. Waste of money. will never buy them again. 

Oh, and I used Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt) a few times in the last one year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2016)

Oops. Forgot one. 

Norito Hasegawa.
Second time bloomer. 
This plant has been a great grower, but it suffered rot in the summer. 
It had its stolon rotted out first. then one of the growths had brown rot in the center.
I poured in some Dragon Blood (Thanks, Eric!) and whether it was its work or not, that was the end of it.
Ok, the entire growth rotted out and I pulled it out. Then I soaked the entire pot in Hydrogen Peroxide for an hour. 
Then I sprayed it down with bleach solution. hahaha 
I really didn't want to lose this plant.
It is now down to three growth. One previously bloomed fan, one fan currently in bud, and one new growth.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice. Lots of Parvi fun. I can't believe you water so little. I think we need to change watering up some. .


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, far from too little actually.
The goal should be keeping the roots moist and never let go bone dry for too long if at all. but in pot culture, especially at home, it is very difficult, if not impossible, to maintain the fine balance. So I err on the dry side which is always safer than wet side. 

I think this is nearly perfect watering interval for my 3.75 pots for my growing environment.
For smaller one, I water every 2-3 days.
Also, I don't just pour water on the pot, which is not a good watering method.
I give them plenty to drink by soaking them. That is why they are all sitting in the deep saucer. Deli containers. then drain. It takes a lot of time watering them. 
After about two days or so, the mix is much drier, but still contain quite a bit of moisture.
By third day, getting even drier, then the fourth day, dry, but not bone dry. This is when I water again. 

For fresh bark mix, I do water a little more often, but once any bark (even orchiata) is a few months old, they do hold moister a lot, and what looks on the plastic pot can be highly misleading as moisture content is higher near the center of the pot and this is not seen by looking at the side of the pot.

With trial and error, I figured out this frequency that works for my conditions. 

If I had a greenhouse and had more inorganic/chunkier mix, then I would water them nearly everyday and that would be ideal I think.

You mentioned how you kill a lot by over watering. 
Chronic under watering will bring disaster to plants also, but mortality rate will be much lower than with overwatering.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## troy (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow!! Very impressive, mine are quite a bit behind yours, whats your temps?


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see all these lovely plants bloom. The
leaves look so pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2016)

Great flowers coming soon.....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

troy said:


> Wow!! Very impressive, mine are quite a bit behind yours, whats your temps?



Day high around high 70 to well over 80s depending on the season and the weather.

Night low around mid 70 to around mid 60, with very occasional low 60, again, depending on the season and the weather.

My temperature in general is a bit too high for both day and night than I would like it to be. Nothing much can be done. Humans come first in the house. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

Shunfa Golden is looking great overall, but with some major dimples on the pouch. It will look very funny when open. Dang it! 
Doral last time, but pouch this time. Maybe next year, it will be whole?

The spike was very tall last year. This time, much shorter. hangianum gene is kicking in this time, I guess. I don't really care about this part, though.


----------

